# 'SHOCKING' Nintendo Switch uses friend codes



## heartgold (Mar 2, 2017)

http://press-start.com.au/news/nintendo/2017/03/02/nintendo-switch-uses-friend-codes-add-friends/

_It is now confirmed Nintendo Switch uses Friend codes as a way to add friends. There are other options like search for local users and add players you played with online. A major backward step from the Wii U, where friend code were abolished and now reintroduced._


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 2, 2017)

UGH why are we still using friend codes holy crap is it still 2006?


----------



## Essometer (Mar 2, 2017)

God dammit Nintendo, it's 20fu**ing17 and you go back to a system that everybody hates and is
clearly inferior? I don't see how this can go wrong...


----------



## Tigran (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the Friend codes are for the mobile game friends. 

And yes.. Almost all Mobile games use Friend Code like things.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 2, 2017)

Friend Code... Why...


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 2, 2017)

RIP Nintendo


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 2, 2017)

Seriously though, really? It's like they only took in half of what the community wanted. Friend codes are like klefki for Nintendo. It's just a reminder that this is still their product and everyone else can just deal with it.
Also @BORTZ sneaky


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 2, 2017)

Friend Code Seed Ban Fix soon incoming..............


----------



## Tigran (Mar 2, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> Friend Code... Why...





Darkyose said:


> Friend Code Seed Ban Fix soon incoming..............



I'm pretty sure the Friend codes are for the mobile game friends. 

And yes.. Almost all Mobile games use Friend Code like things.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 2, 2017)

I have no words to say, what can you say...horrendous.

Which timeline is this company operating in.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 2, 2017)

Nintendo takes another step backwards lol


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2017)

nintendo one step forward 2 steps back...


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 2, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> UGH why are we still using friend codes holy crap is it still 2006?


more like 2001


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 2, 2017)

No, this is not the only way of adding friends... You should verify your sources before posting...


----------



## heartgold (Mar 2, 2017)

StarTrekVoyager said:


> No, this is not the only way of adding friends... You should verify your sources before posting...


If that's true, nevertheless bringing back FC is backwards thinking. Still doesn't justify it.


----------



## Kourin (Mar 2, 2017)

Are people missing the fact that the friend codes is just one way of searching for someone? It's right there..


----------



## Tigran (Mar 2, 2017)

heartgold said:


> If that's true, nevertheless bringing back FC is backwards thinking. Still doesn't justify it.



I'm pretty sure the Friend codes are for the mobile game friends. 

And yes.. Almost all Mobile games use Friend Code like things.


You guys may not like it.. May refuse to see it.. But FC like numbers -are- modern. More things use those than names. 

Now do I like it? No... at least don't keep being ignorant about this.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> UGH why are we still using friend codes holy crap is it still 2006?


thats just one of the options, and I dont see any harm in an optional feature. thats not like they force you to use it...


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 2, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> more like 2001


what
I was referring to the Wii and having to add friends with friend codes. The wii was released in 2006.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 2, 2017)

heartgold said:


> If that's true, nevertheless bringing back FC is backwards thinking. Still doesn't justify it.


Friend codes are useful when several people have the same username. And even without that, why not having more options? You have the possibility of eating crap, but since you don't want to (unless you're scatophilic), you won't do it


----------



## heartgold (Mar 2, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Are people missing the fact that the friend codes is just one way of searching for someone? It's right there..


I don't see another way on that picture, other than friend suggestions from your mobile games?


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 2, 2017)

heartgold said:


> I don't see another way on that picture, other than friend suggestions from your mobile games?


Ditto. Local users and users you've played with isn't a substitute.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 2, 2017)

What's the drama here? Friend codes are merely an option.


----------



## invaderyoyo (Mar 2, 2017)

Nintendo: Two steps back and two more steps back.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Mar 2, 2017)

I love friend codes.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

I think people forget that kids still use nintendo products, and yes they are for protection, security for them. Also since is not the ONLY way to get friends on the list is not as bad as people thing, it just a optional thing, not like Mandator as it was on previous systems. 

At least they are trying to shape up with the idea of easier methods like the PS4, Xbox 1 and steam. They haven't forgotten that youngsters may be playing the games.

Also, nintendo has always been sneaky with the content.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 2, 2017)

Friend Codes are Nintendo's way of making sure children don't get random friend requests from creeps and strangers. They take online safety to some extremes, but that's just Nintendo.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I think people forget that kids still use nintendo products, and yes they are for protection, security for them. Also since is not the ONLY way to get friends on the list is not as bad as people thing, it just a optional thing, not like Mandator as it was on previous systems.
> 
> At least they are trying to shape up with the idea of easier methods like the PS4, Xbox 1 and steam. They haven't forgotten that youngsters may be playing the games.
> 
> Also, nintendo has always been sneaky with the content.



I think you forget kids also use Xbox and Playstation as well. Not quite a valid argument... Now that we're going to be paying for the online service.. a more streamlined way of adding people is more than necessary. Also, looking at the other "options" on the screen shot? The practicality just isn't there. The Friend Code system is extremely outdated, and should not be used this time around. Regardless of the "other options".

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Friend Codes are Nintendo's way of making sure children don't get random friend requests from creeps and strangers. They take online safety to some extremes, but that's just Nintendo.



To some extent, this makes sense. However with more and more children gaining access to online forums and social networking sites, that goes out the window, no?


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 2, 2017)

yeeesss, yeeesss mwa ha ha ha ha! But in all seriousness, I doubt this will be a big deal.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> yeeesss, yeeesss mwa ha ha ha ha! But in all seriousness, I doubt this will be a big deal.


Thank you, someone more positive about it. You know, considering is a optional thing.



Memoir said:


> I think you forget kids also use Xbox and Playstation as well. Not quite a valid argument... Now that we're going to be paying for the online service.. a more streamlined way of adding people is more than necessary. Also, looking at the other "options" on the screen shot? The practicality just isn't there. The Friend Code system is extremely outdated, and should not be used this time around. Regardless of the "other options".


Your point? People under 18 can't have PSN or XBOX accounts, unless is linked to a adult parent account. Nintendo least offer opportunity for kids to have access to online features with this feature cause is a bit safer. Regardless of if we think is outdated or unnecessary or not, is their decision to do what they want.

NDS/Wii/3DS allow for playing games online with no problem be cause of friend code, and again, is aimed at kids. Not adults. Exchange friend codes, go home, play online simple, no account needed or required to setup. Maybe for US GROWN UPS is tedious and unnecessary due to is huge restrictions, but again, optional.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Thank you, someone more positive about it. You know, considering is a optional thing.
> 
> 
> Your point? People under 18 can't have PSN or XBOX accounts, unless is linked to a adult parent account. Nintendo least offer opportunity for kids to have access to online features with this feature cause is a bit safer. Regardless of if we think is outdated or unnecessary or not, is their decision to do what they want.
> ...



I never understood the hatred for friend codes. To me it was like collecting phone numbers. It's not like we don't have have the option for a dedicated screen name with the Nintendo account.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 2, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I think you forget kids also use Xbox and Playstation as well. Not quite a valid argument... Now that we're going to be paying for the online service.. a more streamlined way of adding people is more than necessary. Also, looking at the other "options" on the screen shot? The practicality just isn't there. The Friend Code system is extremely outdated, and should not be used this time around. Regardless of the "other options".
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


True, but Nintendo is just covering their ass from lawsuits.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I never understood the hatred for friend codes. To me it was like collecting phone numbers. It's not like we don't have have the option for a dedicated screen name with the Nintendo account.


My opinion is that it has many restrictions. Unlike Playstation for example, you have a account and is simple to play online. Simply start a game, create a lobby, select invite player, then insert the player name and invite sent, makes it easy to join games. You don't even have to meet the stranger or anything, also previous players can also be invited. 

With friend codes, is mandatory to do anything online, including friend invites or lobbies.... well you can't even invite friend, you have to hope you play at the same time to get with them, otherwise is just a guessing game, "Is he on now? can i play with him, join his game?" With playstation you can see they are online and send invites to make things easier.

I'm not defending friend codes for is complex online restrictions, but i will say is useful for people who want simple no commitment to things, you don't need to register accounts, make a id, or anything, anyone can enjoy it, but is not perfect either, can't send invites, can't tell when someone is online or least before Nintendo network. So is just a mixed opinion, like anything else.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 2, 2017)

Fucking Ninty man
Why?
They made the system somewhat ok from what I've seen in Wii U but are going back to friend codes?
Fuck


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 2, 2017)

Um...if FCs were the only way to add people, then I'd agree with you all, but it's not.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 2, 2017)

DiscostewSM said:


> Um...if FCs were the only way to add people, then I'd agree with you all, but it's not.


I mean, people are going to complain anyways (including me kek)
It's an outdated feature made somewhat new, but people are still sour over friendcodes and that Ninty doesn't have a system like PSN (IDs) or Xbox Live (Gamertags) or steam names
I mean, we have names now, but it's still friend codes


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 2, 2017)

What the hell is the point of Nintendo making online subscription a paid service if they're still going to use Friend Codes? Come on, Nintendo! Look at Xbox and PlayStation's online service and try to make Switch's online service comparable to theirs!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What the hell is the point of Nintendo making online subscription a paid service if they're still going to use Friend Codes? Come on, Nintendo! Look at Xbox and PlayStation's online service and try to make Switch's online service comparable to theirs!


 See what I mean @DiscostewSM?
Almost every person that has posted in this thread is still sour


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> People under 18 can't have PSN or XBOX accounts


It's more: People under 18 shouldn't have a PSN/XBL account because they can, they just have to fake the D/O/B to have one. Kids shouldn't have a Facebook/Twitter/YouTube account but they do.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 2, 2017)

friend codes?!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 2, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> shitpost


Yes, friend codes. But it's not a symbol of friendship, more like:
"Hey dude you were great in that Spla2n match I'd like to add you so we can play ranked some time"


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 2, 2017)

The other options are fine by me. I'm not adding anyone that I don't play with locally anyway.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It's more: People under 18 shouldn't have a PSN/XBL account because they can, they just have to fake the D/O/B to have one. Kids shouldn't have a Facebook/Twitter/YouTube account but they do.


If you are gonna quote my post, least quote the entire sentence. 


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Your point? People under 18 can't have PSN or XBOX accounts, unless is linked to a adult parent account.



I know they CAN have accounts, and they don't need to fake a account to do it, and I know is simple to do anyway. But i have to point out they aren't concerned with people who will do such things. Is the same thing as going to porn site and click "I'm 18" when your not, i understand that. 

But that not what this is about. Is their way of safe online security for people. Regardless of their decision to do what they want with stuff, it is a away to have online. Would you all be happier if nintendo had No online anything? We be back to the N64 again. Each service provide has set their own rules and restrictions to what they feel is better for the situation. If is okay for them perhaps avoiding any kind of problems then i guess is how is gonna be. 

Lots of services are requesting more info when handling accounts now, 2 factor authentication, phone number, second email recovery option, text possibility, security question. "When you got married? Mom's mated name?" You wanna deal with high security information requestion over and over again with stuff like that or insert simple friend code and have access to your friends with online and no need for any accounts?


----------



## kehkou (Mar 2, 2017)

Jayro said:


> Friend Codes are Nintendo's way of making sure children don't get random friend requests from creeps and strangers. They take online safety to some extremes, but that's just Nintendo.


It's online gaming, not Facebook. It doesn't matter if it's a pedophile at the other end, he isn't going to jump out the screen and take my kid. Also, there IS parental controls (and no chat).


----------



## MeAndHax (Mar 2, 2017)

Why is everyone getting crazy about it? 
Is it really a big difference if you add someone by his friend code instead of username?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 2, 2017)

MeAndHax said:


> Why is everyone getting crazy about it?
> Is it really a big difference if you add someone by his friend code instead of username?


Hey bro, whats your 14 digit randomized uncustomizable friend code?


----------



## Haloman800 (Mar 2, 2017)

IT'S THE [current year]!!!


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> you gonna quote post, least quote the sentence





Sonic Angel Knight said:


> But that not what this is about. Is their way of safe online security for people. Regardless of their decision to do what they want with stuff, it is a away to have online. Would you all be happier if nintendo had No online anything? We be back to the N64 again. Each service provide has set their own rules and restrictions to what they feel is better for the situation. If is okay for them perhaps avoiding any kind of problems then i guess is how gonna be


 Remember SwapNote? I mean, in my eyes, Friend Codes are pointless. It's no better for security and besides, "it's 20fucking17"


Imacaredformy2ds said:


> I mean, people are going to complain anyways (including me kek)
> It's an outdated feature made somewhat new, but people are still sour over friendcodes and that Ninty doesn't have a system like PSN (IDs) or Xbox Live (Gamertags) or steam names
> I mean, we have names now, but it's still friend codes





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> What the hell is the point of Nintendo making online subscription a paid service if they're still going to use Friend Codes? Come on, Nintendo! Look at Xbox and PlayStation's online service and try to make Switch's online service comparable to theirs!





Joe88 said:


> Hey bro, whats your 14 digit randomized uncustomizable friend code?





MeAndHax said:


> Why is everyone getting crazy about it?
> Is it really a big difference if you add someone by his friend code instead of username?


Yup.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Haloman800 said:


> IT'S THE [current year]!!!


A SYSTEM'S OUTDATED FEATURES MEAN NOTHING BECAUSE IT'S NINTENDO!!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 2, 2017)

Jayro said:


> True, but Nintendo is just covering their ass from lawsuits.



Makes sense. I think what should be done? Make Friend Codes part of the Parental Controls. Turn them on to prevent your children from adding random internet weirdos. Leave them off to add people by more convenient methods.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Thank you, someone more positive about it. You know, considering is a optional thing.
> 
> 
> Your point? People under 18 can't have PSN or XBOX accounts, unless is linked to a adult parent account. Nintendo least offer opportunity for kids to have access to online features with this feature cause is a bit safer. Regardless of if we think is outdated or unnecessary or not, is their decision to do what they want.
> ...



It doesn't stop kids from having them. You realize you can enter any birthday you want, right? If you want to argue, have some valid points here. Kids these days are a lot smarter than you think. Making an adult account isn't difficult.

My point is that Nintendo is stuck in an odd mindset. The Switch is not just a new console. It's a long term investment for them. After the abysmal failure that was the WiiU? They need the Switch to appeal to more than just your average, family based gamer. We are now going to be paying to use their online service. They NEED to be giving us something worth paying for. Now, we don't have any clue as to the stability and longevity of this service, and it's prone to change. However, sticking to such a mediocre method of socializing online is flawed.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Remember SwapNote? I mean, in my eyes, Friend Codes are pointless. It's no better for security and besides, "it's 20fucking17"


Opinion vs fact. There is nothing to protect with a friend code? If someone stole your friend code, what do they gain? NOTHING. If someone stole your Playstation network, what do they get? Your games you paid for, and maybe some credit card info you got stored and possible access to email or other information. The fact people complain about a outdated feature when is not the only way to do add friends on the system is again.... the reason for the complaint? If it was mandatory then sure, complain, tell nintendo "I hate friend codes, please don't use them." The wii u doesn't use them, how many people play games with friends online with wii u? Probably not as much as they did with 3DS. More people even have 3ds than wii u, didn't stop them from getting one, what stopped people from getting wii u?  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> People under 18 can't have Xbox accounts? I'd love to see where in the EULA it says this. Not to mention, it doesn't stop kids from having them. You realize you can enter any birthday you want, right? If you want to argue, have some valid points here.


I'm not arguing, I am pointing out my opinions. If you scroll up, you can see my previous post regarding this statement as i answered it already and don't want to repeat myself. 

Also just cause "Someone can just" Doesn't mean they should just ignore it in favor of their own cause they want to. the ELUA probably does not state about this matter but is clear if you tried creating one under 18 you will get this notice making it clear that they didn't not want that to happen. Is possible to have account under 18 with a parent account over that age using it. I'm not speaking of the people who will just ignore this fact and do what they want simply cause they can.

If you don't like what they offer, then is simple to just ignore it or don't pay for it. Why is it difficult to do so? Is only worth what you willing to pay. If i don't like DLC for a game, i don't buy it. Is not worth it to me. They have stated their services, maybe more will come later, maybe some will be removed.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Mar 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Opinion vs fact. There is nothing to protect with a friend code? If someone stole your friend code, what do they gain? NOTHING. If someone stole your Playstation network, what do they get? Your games you paid for, and maybe some credit card info you got stored and possible access to email or other information. The fact people complain about a outdated feature when is not the only way to do add friends on the system is again.... the reason for the complaint? If it was mandatory then sure, complain, tell nintendo "I hate friend codes, please don't use them." The wii u doesn't use them, how many people play games with friends online with wii u? Probably not as much as they did with 3DS. More people even have 3ds than wii u, didn't stop them from getting one, what stopped people from getting wii u?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Wait, you're telling me it's  opinion v.s. fact and then that you're stating your opinions? 
Wut


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

Imacaredformy2ds said:


> Wait, you're telling me it's  opinion v.s. fact and then that you're stating your opinions?
> Wut


Fact, Nintendo has friend codes for the switch.
Opinion, people hate or like it.

My opinion is i don't find it a huge deal to me. But others may not agree, so that is how it is. If it was a problem i would simply not buy the system, or use the service. I don't find it difficult to do.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 2, 2017)

If this is real, HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
Are THEY GOD FUCKING SERIOUS?

Huge rant incoming..

They have THREE fucking account systems. I thought Nintendo IDs worked perfectly fine. But apparently, they didn't, considering they created fucking "Nintendo Accounts" too. So now we have..

- Nintendo ID
- Nintendo Account
- Switch ID

AND SWITCH FRIEND CODES?
CAN SOMEONE FUCKING SHOOT ME? AM I HAVING A FUCKING FEVER DREAM?

I can't even imagine what kind of fucking braindead knuckleheads are in charge at Nintendos IT and networking department. This is fucking insanity. What do they intend to do with all the accounts? Do they think the world will go under if they add another column to their fucking DB tables? Why not keep building on what you've already established?

It's two thousand fucking seventeen.

Account systems are not *THAT* fucking hard. Granted, I can't compare my little shit projects to behemoths like Nintendo, but jesus fucking christ, they are smoking something fierce.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 2, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> If this is real, HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
> Are THEY GOD FUCKING SERIOUS?
> 
> Huge rant incoming..
> ...


"*Nintendo Network ID*
A Nintendo Network ID is created and used on a Wii U and/or Nintendo 3DS family system. NNIDs are used for online features (such as online multiplayer or interactions) and for purchasing downloadable software through Nintendo eShop.

*Nintendo Account*
A Nintendo Account is created off-device (through http://accounts.nintendo.com). A Nintendo Account is required for using certain services from Nintendo, such as Nintendo Switch online services (including the Nintendo Switch eShop), off-device software purchases and the My Nintendo loyalty service. Nintendo Accounts can also be used with smart device applications (like Miitomo)."

Switch ID replaces the NNID found on the 3ds and the like. It's not that complicated. switch accounts are for individual switches, your nintendo account can have several switch accounts. Think a gaggle of ipads with their unique Device IDs, all under one family ID.

...at least I hope that's what they're doing. I don't actually know.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 2, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> "*Nintendo Network ID*
> A Nintendo Network ID is created and used on a Wii U and/or Nintendo 3DS family system. NNIDs are used for online features (such as online multiplayer or interactions) and for purchasing downloadable software through Nintendo eShop.
> 
> *Nintendo Account*
> ...


It is extremely over complicated for what it has to be. One account is all you need. One account in a database can be used for anything where you need to be verified with a user account. Even $ony and M$ know this.
It's not that I'm confused as a user lol, more as a developer.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

Well it would be easier to just use the NNID on switch but i guess not. For all we know, maybe the servers aren't all the same so is up to whoever did design this thing to decide. Also, thank for explaining the difference to me in that last post. I just hope any perks for previous nintendo purchases is possible, like my Virtual console games at least.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 2, 2017)

Shadowfied said:


> If this is real, HOLY FUCKING SHIT.
> Are THEY GOD FUCKING SERIOUS?
> 
> Huge rant incoming..
> ...


Don't forget mynintendo account as well.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 2, 2017)

BORTZ said:


> what
> I was referring to the Wii and having to add friends with friend codes. The wii was released in 2006.


I knew I didnt write it very well.
What I wanted to say is, its as retarded as it was in the early pc internet gaming when you had to connect two modems


----------



## GerbilSoft (Mar 2, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> What I wanted to say is, its as retarded as it was in the early pc internet gaming when you had to connect two modems


This sounds like you were never actually around for PC gaming back in the dialup days and you just want to sound "1337". What's next, claiming Windows 3.1 was the first version of Windows?


----------



## fatsquirrel (Mar 2, 2017)

GerbilSoft said:


> This sounds like you were never actually around for PC gaming back in the dialup days and you just want to sound "1337". What's next, claiming Windows 3.1 was the first version of Windows?


I don remember very well to be honest but I was around when people started playing Warcraft 2 over the internet. 1997 or so? I remember that I needed to setup a bunch of values if I wanted to connect with my mate via dial up
I'm a bit too old to sound 1337 mate.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 2, 2017)

Tigran said:


> I'm pretty sure the Friend codes are for the mobile game friends.
> 
> And yes.. Almost all Mobile games use Friend Code like things.



Please stop repeating this over and over again...spammer!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 2, 2017)

atleast friend codes aren't the only way of adding people.

I'm  just waiting for people on my miitomo and mario run friends list to get a switch so we can add each other.


----------



## Blue (Mar 2, 2017)

Why not just add via username?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Opinion, people hate or like it.


I'm in the, I don't really care, camp.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 2, 2017)

KingVamp said:


> I'm in the, I don't really care, camp.


Noted and respected. I don't either considering i hardly add anyone. 

Though i suppose i can try being social with this system than i was in the past with others, just wish more people was open to the idea, or i have games to play with them.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 2, 2017)

I was really hoping that Nintendo would abolish this outdated system. Adding people was a pain on 3DS and still is.


----------



## Erikku (Mar 2, 2017)

to quote brentalfloss: "party like it's 2006"


----------



## aidotato5 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm certain in the future they'll allow to search for friends using the Nintendo Account username.


----------



## Tigran (Mar 3, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Please stop repeating this over and over again...spammer!



Until people stop spouting stupid BS without thinking, I'll repeat it as much as needed. BTW, you are not one to tell me to stop posting.


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 3, 2017)

heartgold said:


> http://press-start.com.au/news/nintendo/2017/03/02/nintendo-switch-uses-friend-codes-add-friends/
> 
> _It is now confirmed Nintendo Switch uses Friend codes as a way to add friends. There are other options like search for local users and add players you played with online. A major backward step from the Wii U, where friend code were abolished and now reintroduced._


PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD NINTENDO, WE ARE IN 2017 WE DON'T NEED FRIEND CODES ANYMORE


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 6, 2017)

Fun fact. I do not even see s friends list in the switch's menus. Guest it gets added later?


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 6, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Fun fact. I do not even see s friends list in the switch's menus. Guest it gets added later?



Did you not set up your account or something?
There's a friends list. Already added people to mine.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Did you not set up your account or something?
> There's a friends list. Already added people to mine.



No, i just didn't see it. I had no idea you could click on your icon to bring up a profile menu. My list is blank however. I guess 3ds friends do not transfer, yet my wallet did.


----------



## Molina (Mar 6, 2017)

"Ayyyyy gurl, got a nintendo friend code for me?" awkwaaaard

The thing that made me giggle: "recommended friend"
Is that facebook?


----------



## SonicCloud (Mar 6, 2017)

Eh , i honestly could care less.

However , its a shame you can't be added through Nintendo Account user account . My name "Incinaught" is now useless :/


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 15, 2017)

Friend codes are only one option of adding friends. At least just one person has to enter the friend code and the other just has to accept the request. I hated friend codes but at least there is some improvement.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh no... Switch has friendcodes, world will end!!!
It's a handheld and in Nintendo logic: Portable = Friend codes


----------

